# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  اتصال کلاینت ها به  SQL Server 2000

## AriaGlobal

با سلام، بنده روی یکي از سیستم هايي تحت شبکه به ای پی 172.16.0.2 نرم افزار SQL Server 2000 رو نصب کردم و میخام از باقی کلاینت های تحت شبکه به این دیتابیس دسترسی داشته باشم. قبلا با وارد کردن IP و یوز sa وارد می شد اما الان که دوباره نصب کردم ارور هــايي نا مفهومی میده !

ممنون میشم کمک کنید .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
دوست عزیز لطف میکنید پیغام خطا رو اینجا قرار بدید؟
SQL Server رو با چه Mode نصب کردید.؟ Mixed Mode or SQL Mode؟

----------


## AriaGlobal

تفاوت این mode ها دقیقا چی هست ؟
خطا :

----------


## AriaGlobal

خواهم میکنم اگر کسی میتونه تو نصب و تنظیمات راه اندازی Remote Connection در Sql Server من بهم کمک کنه با من تماس بگیره یا اینجـا پیام بزاره. ار ضمن پرت 1433 مشکلی نداره و فایروال هم ندارم روی سرور. سرور من IP Valid هم داره و از طریق IP Valid میخام به SQL ریموت بشم. اگر کسی میتونه کمک کنه. ای پی سرور رو میدم که برام کانفیگ کنه. ( ای دی من در یاهو : mahdi_x1 )

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوست عزیز شما اول باید Ip Valid رو روی سیستم پورت کنید. یعنی Ip شما با نام کامپیوتر شما یکی باشه. در این حالت به راحتی میتوانید به سرور از طریق کلاینت متصل بشید بدون نیاز به نصب SQL Server روی کلاینت. برای اینکار کافیه فقط از طریق ODBC یک Connection ایجاد کنید.

----------


## tadeh2010

سلام دوستان و جناب صادقیان من هم همین مشکل را دارم ، یعنی در شرکتمان یک برنامه نوشته ام به زبان دلفی ، هنگام ایجاد برنامه همزمان با Develope برنامه، اس کیو ال 2000 را نیز نصب نمودم و موازی با ساخت برنامه بانک و جداول را گسترش دادم .
وقتی چندی پیش برنامه ام آماده بهره برداری شد مطابق با هدف اولیه ام اس کیو ال را بر روی یک سیستم دیگر که قرار است دائما روشن باشد نصب کردم ، لازم به ذکر است بر روی سیستم مذکور ویندوز  XP SP3 نصب می باشد ،و دو فایل mdf , ldf مربوط به بانکهای برنامه ام را بر روی این سیستم به اصطلاح سرور(server) کپی کردم و سپس Attach نمودم و فایل اجرایی (exe) برنامه ام را در یک پوشه در این سیستم کپی کردم و پوشه را در حالت Full share قرار دادم ، حالا که از یک سیتم دیگر وارد این پوشه شییر می شوم و فایل را اجرا می کنم SQL را پیدا نمی کند.
توضیحات :
1- IIS را نصب کرده ام .
2- از طریق ODBC اقدام کرده ام ولی باز هم کاننکت نمی شود.
3-Fire wall سیستم را off نموده ام .
4-در ضمن سیستمی که می خواهد به عنوان کلاینت اس کیو ال را ببیند هم به پوشه شییر دسترسی دارد و هم دائما سرور را پینگ می کند.
5- من توضیح فوق آقای صادقیان را اصلا متوجه نشده ام ، لطفا اگر کارم با این توضیح راه می افتد راهنماییم بکنید.(دوست عزیز شما اول باید Ip Valid رو روی سیستم پورت کنید. یعنی Ip شما با نام کامپیوتر شما یکی باشه.)

عکسها :
1-
a0001.jpg

2-
a0002.jpg

3-
a0003.jpg
4-
a0004.jpg
5-
a0005.jpg
6- در ادامه...

----------


## tadeh2010

در ادامه 
6-
ضمیمه 70395
7-
ضمیمه 70396
8-
a0008.jpg
9-
a0009.jpg
10-
a0010.jpg
همچنین connection string ای را که تعریف کرده ام این طوری است:
  DataModule3.ADOConnection1.ConnectionString:=
'Persist Security Info=False;Initial Catalog=Tadeh;Data Source='+VIP+';Use Procedure for Prepare=1;
Auto Translate=True;Packet Size=4096;Workstation ID=Z;
Use Encryption for Data=False;User ID=sa;Password=123123';
حالا از شما اساتید محترم خواهش می کنم من را راهنمایی بکنید.
در ضمن آقای کشاورز من اکثر تاپیکهای مربوط به این موضوع چه در بخش اس کیو ال و چه در دلفی را خوانده ام و لی کارم راه نیافتاده خواهشا اگر متن بدی نوشته ام و یا نبایستی در این مکان مطرح می کرده ام  hچنانچه می توانید ابتدا کمکم بکنید کارم راه بیافتد بعدا پست مرا حذف نمایید با سپاس از مدیران و آقای کشاورز که وقت گرانبهای خود را جهت ارتقای دانش هم میهننان خود می گزارند .* باشد که ما هم روزی راه شما را ادامه بدهیم .*

----------


## tadeh2010

عکسهای :
6-
a0006.jpg
7-
a0007.jpg
با تشکر.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
آیا در سرور User Guest رو بستید؟ 
در قسمت Control Panel-Administrative Tools-local Security Policy- local Policies- Security options گزینه Network Access:Sharing And Security Model For Local Account رو به Classic تغییر بدید .
سپس در منوی run اسم سرور یا IP اون رو وارد کنید. در این حالت از شما userName ,Password میخواد که میتوانید با همون administrator و رمزش به سرور متصل بشید. در این حالت Odbc به راحتی  Connect خواهد شد.

----------


## tadeh2010

خیلی متشکرم وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ دادید قسمت دوم را به خوبی پیدا کردم و به کلاسیک مود تغییر دادم.
1- ولی قسمت اول منظور همان یوزر اکانت ویندوز است که داخلش یوزر میهمان دارد و می گوئید آن یوزر باید خاموش باشد؟ اگر اینطور است ، بله خاموش است.
2- یه سوال دیگه : این تنظیمات را باید در کامپیوتر کلاینت انجام بدهم ، یا در سرور ؟؟
3- یه چیز دیگه  : آیا فرقی دارد که سیستمهای ما عضو دامین باشند ؟

----------


## tadeh2010

سلام دوست و استاد گرامی از راهنمایی شما : من شب که پاسخ شما را دریافت کردم در مرحله ی اول نتوانستم قسمت سوم را که گفته بودید در Run اسم سرور یا IP سرور را وارد بکنم و یوزر و پسورد ورود را بزنم نفهمیدم تا صبح کلی تلاش کردم از جمله 2 مرتبه ویندوز خودم را تغییر دادم  تا وقتی که خسته و نا امید شدم و پس از بی خیالی دوباره تلاش کردم و اینبار از  IP به نام سرور روی آوردم و آن را امتحان کردم یعنی با نوشتن دستور "  server1 \\  " توانستم با وارد کردن یوزر و پسورد به سیستم کانکت شوم و همانطور که شما گفته بودید ODBC هم به راحتی کانکت شد.
سپس با یکم ابتکار توانستم در ODBC هم از طریق IP سرور به اس کیو ال متصل شوم : عکس های ضمیمه :
1-
a0001.jpg
2-
a0002.jpg
3-
a0003.jpg
4-
a0004.jpg
5-
a0005.jpg
6-در ادامه ...

----------


## tadeh2010

6-
a0006.jpg
من سعی کردم عکس مراحلی را که انجام داده ام را کامل بگزارم تا افرادی هم که همین مشکل را دارند شاید مشکلشان رفع بشود ، نه ؟
چون خودم خیلی قبل از این که درخواست کمک بکنم در اینترنت جستجو کردم تا با این سایت و اساتیدش آ شنا شدم که مطالب بسیار مفید بود و بازهم در تاپیکها و پستهای قبلی خیلی جستجو کردم ولی کارم راه نیفتاد تا از استاد گرامی درخواست کمک کردم و ایشان هم من را راهنمایی کردند. در جستجو های خودم در این سایت به این نتیجه رسیدم بهتر است اساتیدی که تاپیک یا پستی را به علت تکرار حذف می کنند خوب لینک اون تاپیک مرجع را به جایش قرار بدهند تا محتوای سایت بهتر باشد و در موتورهای جستجو لینکهای بیشتری را شامل بشود ، مثلا من که نحوه کانکت به اس کیو ال در دلفی را جستجو می کنم مثلا تاپیکی مربوط به دلفی می آید که خیلی از مطالب یا به علت تکراری بودن حذف شده یا اساتید توضیح نداده اند ولی خوب شمایی که می دانید تاپیک مرجع چه می باشد لینک تاپیک مرجع را قرار بدهید.متشکرم.

----------

